
Tomahawkins/atom: A DSL for embedded hard realtime applications - dmmalam
https://github.com/tomahawkins/atom
======
nickpsecurity
Galois' Ivory language is the latest take on system programming embedded in
Haskell:

[http://ivorylang.org/ivory-introduction.html](http://ivorylang.org/ivory-
introduction.html)

Not sure what hard, real-time capabilities it supports but it's used in
responsive, embedded apps.

------
cpeterso
These slides (from 2008) have more details about the Atom DSL:

[http://cufp.galois.com/2008/slides/HawkinsTom.pdf](http://cufp.galois.com/2008/slides/HawkinsTom.pdf)

